# I Think I Was Ripped Off By BDS



## GrowRebel (Nov 13, 2017)

I mailed cash to Buy Dutch Seeds on the 7th of Oct.  They calim they didn't get it.  I've never had that problem before.  I suspect since the letter wasn't certified someone there pocket the cash.  Just thought I give you guys the heads up.

If you send cash certify the letter.  $92 down the drain.  I don't believe that letter got lost.  They simply stole the cash.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't know anything about that seed bank but it's not usually the seed bank that steals the money. First off, if it happened too often, they would be out of business as word gets around.

Second, they want your return business.

Not to say that a new employee didn't get sticky fingers but it's more likely that a postal employee got it.

One can never tell but that's my opinion.


----------



## GrowRebel (Nov 14, 2017)

No way could a postal worker know there was money in the card ... two things could have happen ... the letter got lost, and should be found sooner or later ... or one of the workers got sticky fingers.

I have no way to prove it though ... so if you send cash certify the letter.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 21, 2017)

pre-paid credit card,,,


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2017)

If it was a bundle of cash the auto sorter may have ripped it open.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 21, 2017)

Never, ever send cash in a card. Every postal employee knows grandma always sands cash to their grandchildren in cards. Always use a #10 business envelope.

Also, no doubt that the postal carrier knows the address is a seed bank and gets a lot of cash.

I'm still leaning toward the PO.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2017)

This is heart breaking. One day I'll do everything in my power to make sure seeds of all kinds are free. People shouldn't have to pay for genetics imo.


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 11, 2017)

Wellsir ... my beans did finally show up.  I receive no notification from the company that they got my payment and sent the beans.  Unfortunately one was missing from the Sat. Sour Diesel ... I contacted them and they say they would sent the bean.

Hopefully they will germinate with no problem.  I plan to start them sometime this week.

Thanks for reading my post. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 11, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> This is heart breaking. One day I'll do everything in my power to make sure seeds of all kinds are free. People shouldn't have to pay for genetics imo.



That's a good philosophy ... folks like you will help overgrow the government and put a stop to these stupid laws restricting our freedoms.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2017)

Glad to hear they made it!


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 11, 2017)

:rof:

jumped the gun eh?


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 11, 2018)

Always use seedfinder first. They have a great seedbank rating that tells who is good to order from and who will rip you off.


----------



## jeffreywebre (May 22, 2018)

use royalseedbank. Aside from reputable seedbanks listed, they also compare prices of each strain from different suppliers


----------



## buds_killington (Jul 8, 2018)

@GrowRebel  having a similar situation. there's just no communication from them. I sent in an Amazon gift card online. the never said they got it but it was cashed a week later and my order status says "complete". I've emailed a few times and never got a response. I guess I'll just sit and wait. how long did it take for you?


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 10, 2018)

Wellsir ... I sent my money in Oct.7 and I got the seeds in early December.  I'm growing them now and will know it the strains I got were any good.  Only one of the mango spouted and grew ... I will post what I think.


----------



## buds_killington (Jul 11, 2018)

Well I just got mine today. I'll see what happens .


----------

